# Artificial Sweeteners



## snow80 (Nov 18, 2007)

I just wanted to post this topic to see how many people think they may have a problem with artificial sweeteners. My IBS-D seems to fluctuate between manageable and horrible often for no apparent reason. I do consume many products with artificial sweeteners (especially Splenda) but I was under the impression that Splenda was natural and thus OK for a sensitive stomach. I think I am very reluctantly going to try to phase out the Splenda-containing products to see if it helps. Does anyone have any ideas on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hiartificial sweeteners that contain sorbital (sp?) are bothersome to many IBSers -- if I remember right, Splenda is also something that IBSers need to try and avoid. Generally anything sweet (articficial or otherwise) is hard to digest because of the fructose that it has.P.S., I'm not sure how glucose (monosachorite) can be tolerated by IBSers -- never used it cos I generally don't like sweet stuff anyways -- though, i'd imagine that it will be less bothersome cos it is relatively easy to digest?Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Splenda isn't as bad as sorbitol for a lot of people, so you might do a with and without and see if it bothers you or not.Sucrose (table sugar) which is 1:1 fructose to glucose usually is tolerated pretty well as glucose drags the fructose along with it. When you eat something with more fructose than glucose it might cause problems.Glucose is readily absorbed by everyone, but I don't know that it would be much better than sucrose for the vast majority of people.http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.asp discusses which fruits are more balanced in fructose to glucose and which are not.High fructose corn syrup can be bothersome for some people. Some people will absorb fructose just fine, so it isn't something that bothers everyone.K.


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's two good links for yahttp://underthemoon.squarespace.com/articl...our-sugars.htmlhttp://www.bragg.com/healthinfo/aspartameFS.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Splenda is NOT natural! The claim "made from sugar, so it tastes like sugar" is extremely misleading. They start with sugar, BUT they add a chlorine atom, turning it form sucrose (sugar) into sucralose (splenda), giving you a very different molecule!Think of it this way: 2 hydrogens + 1 oxygen = water. But 2 hydrogen + 2 oxygens = hydrogen peroxide.Sugar is naturally-occurring. So is honey. Splenda, however, is made in a lab. It is therefore an artificial sweetener and should be avoided for IBS sufferers.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Honey can be problematic for a lot of IBSers.It is high in fructose and just because it is in their naturally doesn't mean it can't be a problem.Some IBSers seem to have fructose malabsorption problems and all the fructose they cannot absorb goes to the colon and is converted into gas that can cause problems.K.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

How do you go about getting tested for fructose malabsorption?


----------



## MastiffMum (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm new here and just kinda going down the row reading everythng. I am a labor and delivery nurse and bad odors can affect my patients and make them nauseaus. We don't get enough time to drink adequate water, so my mouth is always dry and I feel like it smells when I'm dehydrated. I often use sugarless gum for both the dry mouth and for mouth odor. Since I am just starting to learn, are there any gums out there that IBS people can tolerate better than others or am I doomed?


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

There was a new research done on Splenda since this post started. Scarey stuff, see this post...http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=95094"Splenda reduces the amount of good bacteria in the intestines by 50%, increases the pH level in the intestines, contributes to increases in body weight and affects the P-glycoprotein (P-gp) in the body in such a way that crucial health-related drugs could be rejected"


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

artifical sweeteners give me A LOT of trouble. I would try eliminating them from your diet and seeing if that helps...?


----------

